# Rhizomes - am I too late; any available?



## Carbonze (28/8/14)

Hi folks, I want to grow hops for both aroma and for shade. Max leaf area is the priority, rather than yield of flowers. Is there advice? Better still, are there spare rhizomes for sale? I am in Canberra. suggests 

In hope!


----------



## Sixdemonbag (28/8/14)

Plenty on Ebay. Cascade seems a common favorite. Not sure about the best leaf size? Can't put the leaves in beer! Just do the 'hops rhizome' search on ebay. Seems like $17 is about the going rate.


----------



## thylacine (28/8/14)

Carbonze said:


> Hi folks, I want to grow hops for both aroma and for shade. Max leaf area is the priority, rather than yield of flowers. Is there advice? Better still, are there spare rhizomes for sale? I am in Canberra. suggests
> 
> In hope!


Colin at "Brew Your Own At Home" (located at back of Woolies/shops in Kambah) sells rhizomes


----------



## Midnight Brew (28/8/14)

I've got a few rhizomes left. Link is in my signature.


----------



## Steve (7/9/14)

Carbonze. BYOAH in Kambah now have some in stock if you haven't found any yet.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kodos (7/9/14)

Don't bother with cascade in Canberra - most growers I've spoken to in the area report pretty poor results.

Chinook is a monster here, as is POR.

Colin is a good place to start, as Thylacine says. 

Canberra Brewers are doing a talk on growing hops at Floriade on Wed, sept 24 at 11am if you're interested. I'll probably dig up a rhizome or two for show and tell ...


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (7/9/14)

Kodos said:


> Don't bother with cascade in Canberra - most growers I've spoken to in the area report pretty poor results.
> 
> Chinook is a monster here, as is POR.
> 
> ...


My cascade did a double harvest last season. December then march. Not huge, but given I am in wine barrels it's never going to be.


----------



## Yob (7/9/14)

Ive also a couple of Chinook laying about you can have for Postage cost.


----------



## Hawko777 (11/9/14)

Yob said:


> Ive also a couple of Chinook laying about you can have for Postage cost.


Was keen to get some Horizon and Centennial but to no avail.
Be keen to find out from you as to whether you get many flowers or plugs in. This is my preference.
Order placed.


----------



## Yob (11/9/14)

Rhizomes?

I can't send zomes to WA mate, sorry


----------



## hoppy2B (12/9/14)

I am about to dig up a couple of Cascade and Victoria plants and offer them on here free to anyone willing to pick them up. I will probably start a thread tomorrow night. Or tonight, as its past midnight as I type and its now morning.

You're welcome to as many as you want if you can get someone to pick them up and mail them to you. Sorry I don't have the time at the moment to send hops around the country.


----------



## Curly79 (12/9/14)

Where you located hoppy?


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## hoppy2B (12/9/14)

They can be picked up from Henley Beach if anyone is interested Curly.


----------



## Curly79 (13/9/14)

Oh. Bit far for me. Looks like a nice spot though. Have a pot at the glenelg pub for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------

